# savage model 11 trigger adjustment



## jimc (Dec 13, 2007)

I just bought a Savage model 11 youth 243 and it has a terrible trigger pull. I adjusted the trigger spring and that helped, but it needs to go lighter. I need easy to follow instructions on adjusting the sear. I know your not supposed to file or hone these parts, but there is an adjustment. Any help will be appreciated.

only aim at what you intend to shoot. Jimc.


----------

